
Shards of Lost Technology, and the Need for High-Level Architectures. - joshrule
http://www.loper-os.org/?p=46
======
joshrule
_The instruction set of a properly designed computer must be isomorphic to a
minimal, elegant high-level programming language._

I've been a bit confused about the details of the loper-os project. For some
reason, this sentence sparked a micro-epiphany and the whole thing came into
focus. So, I thought the article, and the project at large, was worth sharing
with HN.

